# Miscellaneous > Database Programming >  Using seek in index of a table in a query

## apro

Hi, I would like to use if possible a seek statement that takes me to the first range of a data on the indexed table column. Then be able to run formulas on the given range and continue on the next range do the same thing  until the the end of the table, instead of scanning  the whole table for each range.
If you could post me a Select statement example or what you think can do the job using index I would appreciate. Also I would like to know if this is an efficient way of retreiving ranges of data while running formulas on each range

Thanks

----------


## rmiao

On which rdbms?

----------


## apro

On SQL Server

----------


## rmiao

There's no seek statement in sql server. Can you post table schema, same sample data and result you like to get?

----------

